# Any illinois racers around



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

Was lookin for racers and different tracks and places to get ho cars and parts , we race on our track on friday nights and lookin for other places to race were located in bloomington illinois . Thanks check out our track in my photo album.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Wow*

Racing,
That track is unreal. Who made that? Midwest has the best HO history,I can tell from that Track. You will see guys on here from time to time.
I `am looking for old Parma Cataloges from the 70`s that show a HO Brass Plumber Chassis Scrach built, that was made from racers that went in to parma Raceway?" I heard its was in Cataloge" Will put that track on my bucket list.
thanks SJJ


----------

